# Antique Working D.D. Neveren London Pocket Watch (lots of pictures)



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

I just got a good deal on an antique possibly 1700's (not sure though) pocket watch. It is marked D.D. Neveren London. I have photos of the watch and very close ups of the movement and the dial. I believe it is silver and has a ruby movement.

I was just wondering if anyone knows much about this watch? Especially the year.

I know this may not be the most valuable pocket watch in the world, but the fact it could be over 200 years old makes it really neat.

My second question is, it runs well, but it is very fast (3 minutes late an hour). Is there a way to slow down the movement? I see there is a place on the back that it may be possible.

Thanks a lot for your help!!

IMG_5430-2 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4662-2 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

IMG_5428-1 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4663-3 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

IMG_5432-3 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4664-4 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4674-5 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4680-6 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4683-7 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4686-8 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4688-9 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4689-10 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

DSC_4690-11 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

IMG_5436-4 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr

IMG_5438-5 by Conrad&#x27;s Media Services, on Flickr


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Pretty neat...

3 minutes an hour seems a bit much though...its probably due a service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

Well for starters, the jewel and oversized screws on the balance wheel cover are most certainly not original and really have ruined a vintage piece.

If you look at the silver hallmarks on the case you can determine the age and where it was made, search internet for hallmarks.

For a vintage piece like this it's best to ignore timekeeping, these vintage movements were never accurate, even when new, expecting them to be accurate after 200+ years of wear and botched workmanship is asking for the impossible.


----------

